Ask HN: How to Startup a New Country? - user-on1
======
twobyfour
Option A:

1) Find a piece of land nobody wants or has claimed yet 2) Design a flag 3)
Erect a flagpole

Option B:

1) Muster an army 2) Claim a piece of land 3) Defend it

~~~
PaulHoule
Option A often leads to Option B

For instance, some guys tried to colonize an island that was just around sea
level in the south pacific. The king of the next island over found out about
it and sent some big guys over to beat them up.

